# Use different blades or use guards???



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Im not grooming yet, still just learning. But I think that if the length you want can be gotten from just a blade, go with that. Most of the combs are for longer lengths, so if you want half inch long coat, for example, you use a blade with a comb for that.

Hopefully someone who knows more can confirm or correct that.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't started grooming my poodle yet, but there are about a jillion Youtube videos that give all kinds of instruction on poodle grooming. I believe the Wahl channel has some great video tips. 

Also try this link Groomer TV


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am a very amateur groomer, and I find the Wahl Stainless Steel clip on combs excellent. They work adequately over a 10 blade, which is what I use on Poppy's face, they don't heat up the way a blade does, and the whole set costs a lot less than one good blade. I think when you are first starting it is wise to economise where possible - the number of clippers etc on eBay is testament to all the people who have bought equipment then hardly used it - and to build up your collection as you find out what you need, and what works best for you.

I also very, very highly recommend Shirlee Kalstone's "Poodle clipping and grooming" [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Poodle-Clipping-Grooming-International-Reference/dp/0876052650/ref=la_B001H6IC9W_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342889311&sr=1-2[/ame]


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

the guides are much cheaper and probably best for home groomers, the advantage to blades is they're faster and don't require such meticulous coat prep so better for pro groomers.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Right the coat has to be perfectly detangled to use comb attachments. I use blades (as a pro groomer, I would have to charge $80 - $90 to demat a dog before grooming if I were using comb attachments. But with the long blades, no dematting is needed and I can keep prices for small dogs at $35).

Blades are available in 1/2" (#3), 5/8", and 3/4" (#3-3/4HT).

So it depends on:
1. will you keep your dog perfectly brushed and combed out?
2. are you prepared to demat/detangle if you forget to brush?

Buying one long blade does not cost much more (possibly less) than buying a comb set. You'll likely find that you only use on comb attachment anyway.

Obviously, I am biased against comb attachments.  ONLY get stainless steel, son't waste money with plastic comb attachments, and you don't have to get a set, btw. You can buy them indiviudually.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not a professional groomer, just groom my own dog. I have a couple of 15 blades for feet, face, and tail, a couple of 30 blades for feet, and a set of combs. They are the stainless steel and attach to the 30 blade.

--Q


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I am learning to groom my own spoo at home, and the stainless steel set over the 30 blade is working out great to me so far.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

fjm said:


> I am a very amateur groomer, and I find the Wahl Stainless Steel clip on combs excellent. They work adequately over a 10 blade, which is what I use on Poppy's face, they don't heat up the way a blade does, and the whole set costs a lot less than one good blade. I think when you are first starting it is wise to economise where possible - the number of clippers etc on eBay is testament to all the people who have bought equipment then hardly used it - and to build up your collection as you find out what you need, and what works best for you.
> 
> I also very, very highly recommend Shirlee Kalstone's "Poodle clipping and grooming" Amazon.com: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell reference books) (0785555028081): Shirlee Kalstone: Books


Which clippers do you use on Poppy's face? She looks similar in size to Bella. Thanks!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Most Pro Groomers set the length with a stainless steel comb and then go back and tidy up with a good set of shears (unless it is a show cut). I like using a 26 tooth blender for any small pieces that may be sticking out (Katana 8.5in 26T Left Ofs Sculpt-Finish - Geib Buttercut Shear Company).


The Wahl SS combs do such a nice job (especially with a vac system) and there is little to finish with shears.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Minnie said:


> Which clippers do you use on Poppy's face? She looks similar in size to Bella. Thanks!


I have an Andis 2-speed - I tried out several clippers at a show, and found the Andis felt best in my hand. It feels a bit big at first on a toy face, but in fact the size is rather reassuring - much easier to keep the blades flat and not dig in. I also have a tiny trimmer for feet - I would have loved the mini Arco, but they are not available here. I picked up a little Hummingbird on eBay very cheaply, and it has been brilliant!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

fjm said:


> I have an Andis 2-speed - I tried out several clippers at a show, and found the Andis felt best in my hand. It feels a bit big at first on a toy face, but in fact the size is rather reassuring - much easier to keep the blades flat and not dig in. I also have a tiny trimmer for feet - I would have loved the mini Arco, but they are not available here. I picked up a little Hummingbird on eBay very cheaply, and it has been brilliant!


Does your Andis get hot? I find that the Conair trimmer I have gets hot quick - a few minutes max until I have to stop and cool :-(


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does get hot - especially on the higher speed - but I have time to do Poppy's face and rough cut her feet before it is more than warm if I use it on the lower speed. The combs keep the hot blade well away from her skin, which is why I like them. That, and the fact that I struggle to change blades! The little trimmer I have never seems to heat up, although as I only use it for toes it is not running for long.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an Andis 2-speed as well, and it does get hot very quickly. That's why I have two of each blade. I line them up and change to another as the blade gets hot. As fjm mentioned, the combs keep the hot blade from the skin, so can be used for a longer time. 

The combs are just for the body, though. You have to use a naked blade for the feet, tail, and a clean face. 

--Q


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

I am a pro groomer and I also would only recommend the wahl metal combs. No plastic.

Anything shorter than 1/2 inch I use blades, longer use combs.

If your blades are getting hot quickly you need to oil/clean them more.


----------

